# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Ranking Jokers

## -Picas-

Nuevos Jokers!!!

Joker Bicycle




Joker Ghost




Joker Ghost Negra




Joker Shadow Master




Joker Split Spades

Joker Bicycle Raider


Joker Horse Gaff


Joker Karnival


Joker Karnival Midnight


Joker Fournier:



Voten al que mas os guste, por estetica, y den susu razones, porque lo votan etc. Voten a la carta mas enigmatica de la baraja, la que no vale nada y vale para todo, Los Jokers!

----------


## -Picas-

Gracias a los que voten , gracias por ver las imagenes en grande para los detalles, espero que les gutes el hilo.!

----------


## tama

¿Y no se puede votar por más de uno  :O10: ?
Es que hay unos cuantos que me gustan....
Cuando pensaba que ninguna me iba a gustar más que la Ghost negra veo el efecto óptico de la Split Spades... pero es que ni la  Shadow Master ni la Bicycle Raider se quedan ni mucho menos atrás... buff....
Gracias... pero ahora tengo un "tetralema"

----------


## -Picas-

jejeje me gusta que os fijeis en los nuevos jokers o descubrais algunos, pense en poner varias respuestas, pero es mejor decantarse por uno, puedes votar uno y despues poner los demas, pero asi creo que es mejor para una votacion mas clara!

El raider es el tapado verdad? pocos hablan de el pero es que... mola! jajaja

gracias! a cual votaste?

----------


## -Picas-

aparte de votar pueden comentar las razones etc de la eleccion!

----------


## espuni

yo tambien tengo un dilema, porque los hay muy espectaculares. fianlmente me he decidido por el de la ghost negra

----------


## Iban

Un comodín tiene que parecer un comodín y reconocerse como comodín. Por lo tanto y, sin ninguna duda, mis preferidos son los de la Fournier 505.

----------


## tama

> Un comodín tiene que parecer un comodín y reconocerse como comodín. Por lo tanto y, sin ninguna duda, mis preferidos son los de la Fournier 505.


¡Mira! Eso es algo que yo no me había planteado en este hilo...

----------


## Mistico

> Un comodín tiene que parecer un comodín y reconocerse como comodín. Por lo tanto y, sin ninguna duda, mis preferidos son los de la Fournier 505.


Amén. 

Saludos a todos.

----------


## -Picas-

ya lo sabemos, pero este post trata mas bien de la estetica, para usarlos en rutinas, o simplemente coleccion, por coleccion,no si se parecen a un comodin o no, pero bueno como querais, aunque en realidad un comodin no tiene una figura definida, con que ponga Joker ya se reconoce, pero bueno si preferis el tradicional ok! pero almenos echarle un ojillo a las fotos, si os parcen bien y tal!

Aunque yo creo, nose, que os referis a que represente al Bufón no? al tramposo en juegos y bufon? la verdad es que no tiene nada que ver, pero no dejan de ser interesantes...

Por eso tmb me gusta el de Split, por que representa el bufon! cuestion de gustos! pero biueno tener una carta que es un esqueleto, un mago muerto, o un pirata fantasma es un lujo que se puede explotar y tiene que ser el comodin porque otra carta no puede variar, la verda no estan pensadas para poker creo cuando las diseñan jeje.

----------


## -Picas-

y cada vez son mas artisticos e interesantes

----------


## Némesis

Picas, tu curiosidad por las barajas extrañas me sorprende (y me fascina).

¿Hasta qué punto te gusta la magia?

----------


## -Picas-

si te refieres a que estilo y tal, lee mi presentacion, yo hago mucha magia, espectaculos, en fiestas y eventos, pero aparte me encantan las barajas y esa curiosidad que dices jejeje, vivo para la magia y para las barajas, siempre que peudo compro una, aunque ahora estamos en crisis jejejeje

----------


## Némesis

> si te refieres a que estilo y tal, lee mi presentacion, yo hago mucha magia, espectaculos, en fiestas y eventos, pero aparte me encantan las barajas y esa curiosidad que dices jejeje, vivo para la magia y para las barajas, siempre que peudo compro una, aunque ahora estamos en crisis jejejeje


Ok, ok, pura curiosidad...

Pero espero que tengas en cuenta que, más allá de lo que nos gusta a nosotros como "barajeros", al público cuanto más normal sea una cosa, mejor. Es lo que querían decir (interpreto) Iban y Místico.

----------


## -Picas-

sii tambien y los entiendo, e ledio el mensaje y parecia que me enfadaba...para nada!!

lo que pasa que yo e probado con barajas raras y les gustan al publico, aunque no mas de una por sesion claro, pero es pura coleccion por eso abro este  post!

----------


## Juantan

Me inclino por el shadow masters, tiene elegancia, misterio y da miedo jajajaja.
Salu2

----------


## -Picas-

jajajaja por ahora es el que lleva mas votos!

----------


## KIKO M

Joker Split Spades para mi es la que mas me gusta, incluso los podria utilizar. Hay otros que estan muy guapos pero para mi gusto personal me gustan estos. A lo mejor le quitaba las personas que salen de fondo para dejarlo mas sencillo.... la verdad es que me ha gustado y no lo conocia.

----------


## -Picas-

las personas de fondo son David Blaine jugando a las cartas con el diablo! jejeje y en las bolas de el gorro salen las caras de los reyes , damas, jotas! es un efecto optico y me gusta esa cara de bufon traidor jajaj! Gracias Kiko!

----------


## aitowwer

Igual soy un poco clasico pero como dice Iban el de Fournier 505 y el clasico de bicycle es el que mas me gusta , por supuesto que hay alguno muy chulo de los que ha puesto Picas pero no se..... como el Joker de Batman ninguno jejeje

----------


## -Picas-

mi foto soy yo vestido de Joker de Batman jajaj en una sesion jajajaja, ami si que me gustaria tener los jokers que saca en la peli jejejej!

----------


## franlopez

el joker shadow master es brutal!!!

----------


## aitowwer

Ya por eso , vi tu foto y me acordé. Cuando ví la peli pensé lo mismo , "como podría conseguir esos Jokers..." . La verdad que molan un monton , por cierto en una pagina de venta de posters venden algunos muy chulos del Joker de Batman , los jokers de la peli , etc

----------


## -Picas-

yo tengo un poster gigantesco y viene la cara rodeada de cartas, jokers y jotas, la sjotas tiene los labios pintados de payaso jajajaja...

----------


## fran21

mi opinion es que les dan un papel alos jokers de el mal de la oscuridad de la muerte y para mi parecer y mi gusto deverian ser mas graciosos o clasicos...la muerte las tumbas y esas cosas pal cementerio...que en vez una baraja parece que estas viendo las estampitas de la familia Adams

----------


## -Picas-

les dan aire misterioso, es simbolico, pero no todos son esqueletos, aunque casi todos, pero nose son interesanantes, si no te gusta ese tipo, bien, hay muchos, estan los tipicos bufones, pero el comodin o bufon, es el que hacia reir al rey, pero siempre han tenido fama de traidores y chivatos, eso representan las caninas y la muerte, el mal, el error, lo atipico...nose son interesantes, son de coleccion no para jugar al poker.!

----------


## -Picas-

y es verdad que se a generalizado el papel de oscuridad!

----------


## tres de PICAS

A mi el que más me gusta es el "Joker Split Spades".
Hace un efecto precioso  :117:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues a mi me gusta el de tally-ho

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo uso bicycles y Fournier 505 (últimamente estas últimas más), y los comodines que más me gustan por ... no se porque leches, pero me gustan los locos de la fournier! Me dan un... "wen rollito" que da gusto! :D:D

Y si tengo que optar por uno de los mencionados, la de la Shadow Master me encanta.

----------


## Iban

> Pues a mi me gusta el de tally-ho


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 

Tengo un amigo loquero que puede ayudarte con tu problema, háztelo mirar..

 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## -Picas-

si le gusta, pues vale, cada uno tiene sus gustos, igual a el le gusta el de tally!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Para gustos los colores, los propios los mejores, pero... a mí sinceramente el de las Tally me parece muy duro de digerir.

----------


## -Picas-

es qu un vaquero (o lo que sea) con un latigo y gritando ai.... nose ...es atipico pero si le gusta...!

----------


## Iban

Probablemente al que se refiere, el que más le gusta, es el guarantee joker; el de repuesto.

----------


## -Picas-

respeta su decision iban....

----------


## Iban

Tranquilo, que la respeto. No estés tan tenso, que a veces la gente contesta con humor; y no me refiero a mí, sino a él.  :Wink1:

----------


## -Picas-

yaya, quizas no lo entendi, pero he visto muchos hilos con peleas, y aqui en la magia lo que buscamos es un mundo aparte, sin peleas, pero es verdad que lo mismo lo dijo en tono de humor...perdona iban!

----------


## Juantan

Jajajaja, me mato de risa!!!  :Smile1:

----------


## klaudio_o

Quizás sea la costumbre, pero luego deverlos a todos, me sigo quedando con los jocker bicycle

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No miro este post en unos dias y me entero de que tenia que haber venido a repartir unas leches al personal. ¡Pardiez!

Pero de verdad, puede que esté colgado, pero el de Tally ho me gusta. A lo mejor es tan bizarro que le encuentro un noseque que ni yo mismo entiendo. 

No obstante es poco descriptivo de su condición de comodín.

Una imagen del susodicho para quienes no tengan el placer:

Por explicito y claro el de Fournier.

----------


## Moss

Aunque soy Bicyclero, sin duda el number one es de Fournier.

----------


## magobernal

el joker bicycle me parece el mejor, es facil de apreciar, sencillo y bonito

----------

